# Trophy Russian Boar Hunt



## hiawassee1 (Jan 11, 2017)

My partner at work is looking for a trophy Russian boar hunt.  He wants me to go along, but I really have no desire to kill a Russian, wouldn't mind tagging along for a wild meat hog, so looking for something to accommodate us both.  Have found a couple in Tn. just looking for any references and experiences.  

Thanks J.R.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 12, 2017)

hiawassee1 said:


> My partner at work is looking for a trophy Russian boar hunt.  He wants me to go along, but I really have no desire to kill a Russian, wouldn't mind tagging along for a wild meat hog, so looking for something to accommodate us both.  Have found a couple in Tn. just looking for any references and experiences.
> 
> Thanks J.R.



JR you may have better luck posting this in the Hog sections. From what I have gathered about Russian Boars is that they have interbred with other hogs and the strain has been depleted somewhat. You'll find more Russian mix in certain areas and less in others, but the hogs are hogs...............except in Russia and Europe

To find a true Russian boar hunt in the US is quite frankly, impossible................Dont get hung up on the "Russian" part. Just GO HOG HUNTING! Dude you have to go if you have not.
But figure out what Kind or Type of hunt you want to go on...............There are many ways to chase and kill hogs from Helicopters to Thermal night hunts(My Pick) to hunting with dogs and getting to put a knife in them. That would be the first decision. Then find the best outfit for that type of hunt. 
But Go man GO!


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 12, 2017)

if you find a place that has real russian boars it will be a canned hunt and not real wild hogs, you can find places where they are interbred, but not true wild russian boars. if the place in tennessee is the one Im thinking of the hogs are fenced and fed


----------



## Josh B (Jan 12, 2017)

I went to one in Tennessee and was in a pen. I think it was maybe 10 acres fenced in. All they did was put us in corner  and push them to us. Big waste of money.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 12, 2017)

bfriendly said:


> JR you may have better luck posting this in the Hog sections. From what I have gathered about Russian Boars is that they have interbred with other hogs and the strain has been depleted somewhat. You'll find more Russian mix in certain areas and less in others, but the hogs are hogs...............except in Russia and Europe
> 
> To find a true Russian boar hunt in the US is quite frankly, impossible................Dont get hung up on the "Russian" part. Just GO HOG HUNTING! Dude you have to go if you have not.
> But figure out what Kind or Type of hunt you want to go on...............There are many ways to chase and kill hogs from Helicopters to Thermal night hunts(My Pick) to hunting with dogs and getting to put a knife in them. That would be the first decision. Then find the best outfit for that type of hunt.
> But Go man GO!



There are fairly pure-strain Russians here in the Smokies, probably the purest in the country. They are a totally and vastly different critter from the feral hogs I have hunted in GA and SC, I can assure you. Like night and day different. 

With that said, any trophy wild boar hunt in TN is likely to be hogs in a pen, not exactly what I'd call hunting.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jan 12, 2017)

Josh B said:


> I went to one in Tennessee and was in a pen. I think it was maybe 10 acres fenced in. All they did was put us in corner  and push them to us. Big waste of money.



I hope you didn't pay to much for that?


----------



## 175rltw (Jan 13, 2017)

HOGZILLLLLLLLLAAAAHHH!!

Not so long ago you could get in the cover of a magazine with those trophies.  We've come a long way from that now though.  gone from putting penshot monster pigs on magazine covers to doing hunting videos of shooting deer in the driveway.  

The great thing about hog hunting is that much like the internet there's something for everyone. If you want the hog to be handcuffed to a chair in a warehouse where you can pretend to interogate him under some hot lights before you dispatch him- you can probably find that "hunt. " if you want to pretend you are in a big firefight with the taliban, from inside the safety and comfort of a heated and air conditioned shed- they sell those like hot cakes nowadays.  You got everything from truly fair chase with or without dogs- all the way getting to pick one out before you go like at red lobster or deer hunting in Texas. 

My point is only that with pay to play hogs, it's like Thailand or Amsterdam- you gotta set your own boundaries on what you are comfortable with.


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 13, 2017)

PM sent.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jan 13, 2017)

175rltw said:


> HOGZILLLLLLLLLAAAAHHH!!
> 
> Not so long ago you could get in the cover of a magazine with those trophies.  We've come a long way from that now though.  gone from putting penshot monster pigs on magazine covers to doing hunting videos of shooting deer in the driveway.
> 
> ...


 this was a great post all around


----------



## RedRyder (Jan 13, 2017)

Won't find pure Russians but look up Lightsey Cattle Company in central Florida. They have hunts on one of the worlds largest fresh water islands and the place is amazing.

They also have plenty of exotics and a small herd of buffalo on the island. 

The accommodations are a very comfortable old cowboy camp on the island.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 13, 2017)

About 30 or so years ago a group of hunters on a lease south of Warner Robins Ga. bought a number of russian boars and sows from a operation in Tennessee. They penned them up on their lease but everyone of them escaped into the Ocmulgee swamps.
Soon they had dominated the breeding and spread up all the creeks feeding the river and up all the creeks feeding those, until some areas had populations with high percentages of russian.
This actually warranted an article in GON many years ago.
I can tell you that hunting for these animals is not like hunting the feral hogs from years back.
No pens, no guides, just you on the ground. Things can get dicey fast. Very exciting.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 16, 2017)

Nc hillbilly is right, if you want to find the purest strain of Eurasian,  go to graham, swain, Cherokee and Jackson counties in north carolina, there hasn't been much of a Spanish feral hog influence in those parts, the Eurasian stock was brought into Graham counties some years ago for an open free ranging hunting preserve, they then populated these areas of north carolina and tennessee. In some cases guys have caught feral hogs from down south, hauled them in on cattle trailers and released them, that has deluted the pure strain in some areas, but not around the Smokey mtn  park.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 16, 2017)

If you really want Russian Wild Boar - I have the phone number and address of a great outfitter in Russia. PM me and I will send it to you.


----------



## deers2ward (Jan 21, 2017)

175rltw said:


> HOGZILLLLLLLLLAAAAHHH!!
> 
> Not so long ago you could get in the cover of a magazine with those trophies.  We've come a long way from that now though.  gone from putting penshot monster pigs on magazine covers to doing hunting videos of shooting deer in the driveway.
> 
> ...



One word comes to mind when reading this ^^ post....


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2017)

Darkhorse said:


> About 30 or so years ago a group of hunters on a lease south of Warner Robins Ga. bought a number of russian boars and sows from a operation in Tennessee. They penned them up on their lease but everyone of them escaped into the Ocmulgee swamps.
> Soon they had dominated the breeding and spread up all the creeks feeding the river and up all the creeks feeding those, until some areas had populations with high percentages of russian.
> This actually warranted an article in GON many years ago.
> I can tell you that hunting for these animals is not like hunting the feral hogs from years back.
> No pens, no guides, just you on the ground. Things can get dicey fast. Very exciting.



THIS^^^^^^is what I remember. However, the guys that did this surely were not the only ones to take part in such an adventure



The mtn man said:


> Nc hillbilly is right, if you want to find the purest strain of Eurasian,  go to graham, swain, Cherokee and Jackson counties in north carolina, there hasn't been much of a Spanish feral hog influence in those parts, the Eurasian stock was brought into Graham counties some years ago for an open free ranging hunting preserve, they then populated these areas of north carolina and tennessee. In some cases guys have caught feral hogs from down south, hauled them in on cattle trailers and released them, that has deluted the pure strain in some areas, but not around the Smokey mtn  park.



It is amazing how the conditions determine a hogs Worth. Farmers trying to raise crops want them all GON! But then, in an area where there were NO hogs or at least very few, others will bring them in!! Just like the South GA boys, these guys^^^^^^^^ decided to get the biggest baddest hogs they could find.......surely this practice has been duplicated across the US, no



Rich Kaminski said:


> If you really want Russian Wild Boar - I have the phone number and address of a great outfitter in Russia. PM me and I will send it to you.




THIS^^^^^eggsactly!   I love to watch youtube vids on hog hunts. The ones from Europe look totally different from the good ole American Piney wood rooter. And they(Piney wood rooters) look different from many of the ones I find in the woods. Pigs vary so much it is amazing...........looking to kill my first Hampshire

Just the other day(Wed) at Pinelog I saw a small group of hogs cross right in front of my lights and these looked as Euro as any I have ever seen in the woods........I mean these had the look of a "Russian Boar" all up in them!

I still say just GO MAN GO!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2017)

deers2ward said:


> One word comes to mind when reading this ^^ post....



My kid just told me this guy looks like Reins Prebus(sp).......I bout fell outta my chair


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 23, 2017)

I know where there's 3 Russians (boar and 2 sows) in a barn stall in NC.  They were caught when they were piglets and they've been fed and watered every day since back in the summer.  They're still full of vinegar.  There's one sow that would just as soon chew your leg off as look at you.  There doesn't appear to be any domestic genes in these hogs.


----------



## 175rltw (Jan 25, 2017)

How much to let her out so I can shoot her? How much to shoot her in the stall?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 25, 2017)

175rltw said:


> How much to let her out so I can shoot her? How much to shoot her in the stall?



Talk about fair chase!  I bet if you turned that sow loose, she would chase you up the nearest tree!


----------



## 175rltw (Jan 25, 2017)

Wouldn't be the first time I had a sow chasing me all over. Sounds about like last Thursday evening


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 27, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I know where there's 3 Russians (boar and 2 sows) in a barn stall in NC.  They were caught when they were piglets and they've been fed and watered every day since back in the summer.  They're still full of vinegar.  There's one sow that would just as soon chew your leg off as look at you.  There doesn't appear to be any domestic genes in these hogs.



Any offspring to turn loose, I mean to raise and fatten up for Christmas dinner


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 9, 2017)

Whats wrong with Piney wood rooters?


----------

